# How do I bath my African Pygmy hedgehog???



## henrythehedgehog2003 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everybody. Please help me. What temperature and height should the water be when I give my 8 and a half week old African Pygmy his first bath. It is his feet that need washing. 

Thanks and please reply.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

If you want to give him a little foot bath, add about a inch of water, just make sure it's barely warm. You can run the water on your wrist to check. Then just let him run around in it. You can use a old tooth brush to gently brush his feet. 
When you get him out wrap him in a towel and hold him until he's completely dry before you put him back in his cage.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/97-grooming/

I put a link above for the grooming section. I think there is only 3 pages but there is some more info on baths and discussions about different soaps used for baths.
Hope this helps


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I fill my tub up with an inch or so of water (temperature is what I would use for a newborn human baby). Avoid soap as it can dry out skin, but oatmeal baths are fine. You can let your hedgie run around in the tub and like mentioned above, you can use a tooth brush to gently wash the quills. Some hedgies really like that.
And lots of snuggles after. I dry my hedgies off with a towel first as it absorbs more water and then get them snuggled in a fleece. They need to be dry before you put them back in the cage.


----------

